# Adaptateur secteur iPad, différent ou pas?



## BlueVelvet (25 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous,

Question sans doute stupide mais je ne vois pas les précisions sur les specs du site Apple: l'adaptateur secteur iPad, fourni avec l'appareil, est-il exclusivement iPad? Ou peut-on utiliser un adaptateur iPod? Il me semblait avoir lu ici qu'il y avait une différence de voltage...
Pourrait-on utiliser l'adaptateur de l'iPad pour l'iPhone 4 et vice-versa - quand on aura le bonheur d'avoir l'iPhone 4 :rateau:?!

Merci d'avance pour vos avis!


----------



## ikeke (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

L'adaptateur pour l'iPad étant capable de fournir une puissance supérieure à celui de l'iPod ou de l'iPhone, il est donc possible de recharger ces trois types d'appareil avec le chargeur de l'iPad. L'inverse est par contre impossible.


----------



## BlueVelvet (25 Juin 2010)

1000 mercis pour cette réponse rapide et claire!
Il faut donc marquer son adaptateur iPad pour ne pas se mélanger les pinceaux ou avoir de mauvaises surprises 
J'ai constaté que pour les câbles USB - Dock, par contre, c'est complètement indifférent: le câble d'un «vieux» iPod marche avec l'iPad.
Merci encore!


----------



## ikeke (25 Juin 2010)

De rien 
Personnellement j'ai rangé mon chargeur iPhone et ne me sert plus que de celui de l'iPad pour recharger les 2 appareils, ainsi pas de risque de confusion.

Effectivement au niveau des cables USB, ils sont strictement identique, ce qui est une bonne chose.


----------



## Pierre@ (26 Juin 2010)

Le chargeur de mon iPhone 3GS recharge mon iPad. 
Sûrement plus lentement, mais ça marche.


----------



## ET80 (27 Juin 2010)

Je voudrai savoir, pour pas faire de connerie, si on peut mettre le transformateur de l'ipad sur la rallonge du transformateur d'un MacBook?


----------



## joinman (27 Juin 2010)

:hein:....

Bizarre ta question. Je m'explique : la rallonge dont tu parles est simplement constituée de trois bouts de flis de cuivre pour connecter ton transfo. au secteur. Je ne vois pas le soucis qu'il pourrait y avoir si tu connectais cette rallonge sur le transfo. de l'iPad/iPhone/.....


----------



## ET80 (27 Juin 2010)

Je demander pour éviter de faire une connerie .... Merci


----------

